# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  juegos para niños de 4 años

## curioso

Muy buenas, a instancias de* ignoto*, pego aquí un párrafo de otro tema. 

_Bueno, y ya que estamos, qué tipos de efectos creéis que son más adecuados para una niña de 4 años? El otro día vi uno muy majo en que se rompían dos dibujos con sendos caballos, uno blanco y otro negro, se hacía una pelota y al abrirla, el papel estaba entero y había una cebra dibujada. Hay algún libro específico para este tipo de magia? Corro el riesgo de que se ponga a romperme todos los libros de animales intentando crear híbridos?  _ 

Gracias

P.D. voy a mirar en el buscador a ver si hay algo sobre el tema, perdonad si me repito.

----------


## ignoto

A los 4 años el problema es que TODO es NORMAL.
O sea, si un mago dice que va a volar y vuela, pues es un mago y vuela ¿Y qué?¿Habrá algo mas lógico?
Ante este panorama el mago infantil tiene únicamente dos armas:
- Montar un número que introduzca al niño en un mundo mágico en el que disfrute por razones diferentes a la magia tradicional.
- Hacer cualquier cosa que divierta al niño. Todo le será igual de mágico si está bien dirigido a su imaginación.

Si a un niño de esa edad le preguntas ¿Que harías si un león feroz y malvado intentase morder a tu mamá? Él te contestaría, sin dudar ni un instante, "Voy y le pego".
Cualquier adulto sonríe ante esta afirmación pero *el niño lo está diciendo totalmente en serio, él cree que es lo que haría en esa situación*.

Comprender esto es sumamente fácil pero ASUMIRLO es mas difícil de lo que creéis.

----------


## curioso

Comprendo perfectamente lo que quieres decir. Un día la niña creo que pidió alguna fruta que se nos había acabado, o algo así, y dijo con toda naturalidad, pues haz magia ...  :shock: 

Muchas veces no somos conscientes de que entender algo no es más que poder establecer una secuencia de sucesos lógicos de los que tenemos una intuición previa y asumimos como normales. Esta intuición previa no es más que la experiencia, el aprendizaje. Naturalmente, un niño está creando esa intuición así que efectivamente, antes de interiorizar cosas como que las personas no vuelan, si ven a alguien volar, les va a parecer normal. 

La verdad es que resulta interesante ver el proceso de aprendizaje de un niño.

----------


## curioso

Siguiendo en esa línea, y dado que el niño está creando su propia intuición de las cosas, crees que puede tener alguna contraindicación realizares ciertos efectos? Por ejemplo, hacerles creer que es posible sacarles cosas de las orejas, o romper papeles y reconstruirlos. ¿Tenéis alguna anécdota graciosa al respecto? En fin, supongo que de la misma forma que creemos en los Reyes magos hasta una cierta edad, no hay nada malo en que los niños crean en los Papás magos ¿no?

Ciao

----------


## MilagroUNO

Creo que con niños de esta edad, el objetivo no es SORPRENDERLOS o hacerles creer que hacemos milagros... La idea con ellos es mas simple, es entretenerlos.. 

Es mostrarles que hay algo tanto o mas divertido que Cartoon Network, o Discovery Kids...

Con ellos es todo mas simple. Casi (y repito CASI) ningun niño de cuatro años preguntará como haces tal o cual efecto... Y seguramente ninguno saltará de su silla diciendo "Ahi tiene un FP!!!"   :Wink:  

Saludos de Argentina

----------


## curioso

pues no he usado nunca un fp, pero casi me parece más difícil de "ocultar" a mi hija, que está en todo que a un adulto. Pero bueno, supongo que es cuestión de aplicar la famosa receta: PRESENTACIÓN. Desde luego, creo que es de las técnicas que merece la pena aprender para todos los públicos.

Saludos

----------

